# Suche kompakte USV für Industrie-PC mit UL-Kennzeichen



## Rodewijn (16 November 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

ein Kunde möchte in seine Industrie-PCs eine USV einbauen lassen. Zum Beispiel im 5.25 Zoll Schacht, wo normalerweise ein CD-Romlaufwerk drin ist, oder sonst irgendwo im Gehäuse. Der PC soll nur wenige Minuten weiterlaufen nach einem Stromausfall. Die Rechner werden sowohl in Europa als in den Vereinigten Staaten eingesetzt.

Ich habe dann behauptet, dass wäre kein Problem und würde ein System zusammenstellen. Jetzt stellt sich aber heraus dass es weitaus schwieriger ist als gedacht. Die hier in Europa erhältliche kompakte USV haben kein UL-Kennzeichen, nur CE. Und bei den Amerikanischen Herstellern kann ich im Datenblatt auch nichts über UL-Kennzeichen finden (bei den internen USVs). Ich habe schon mehrere Anfragen in Amerika gestellt, aber ich bekomme entweder keine oder keine klare Antwort.

Jetzt ist die Frage: Hat schon mal jemand so ein Problem gehabt und eine Lösung gefunden? Gibt es auch USV, die direkt die ATX-Spannungen erzeugen (3,3V/5V/+-12V), und nicht erst über 110v/230V gehen? Im letzteren Fall würde ich dan wahrscheinlich kein UL-Kennzeichen brauchen, weil die Spannungen dann unter 42V sind.

Mit schönen Grüßen aus Aachen,


Rodewijn.


----------



## hovonlo (20 November 2006)

Also die Spannung ist nicht so sehr das Problem.

UL interessiert sich i.A. immer sehr stark für die Bereiche höherer Ströme (also mehr als 200 bis 300 mA) durch die eine starke Erwärmung und in Folge eine Brandgefahr resultierten kann. Akkus - und ohne die geht's halt in einer USV nicht - sind diesbezüglich immer eine tolle Gefahrenquelle.

Immer im Hinterkopf behalten: UL = Underwriters Laboratory und hierbei sind die Underwriter nun mal die Versicherer - daher stammt UL.


----------



## Christian73 (23 November 2006)

*Anbieter*

@Rodewijn

Hallo,

vielleicht probierst Du es hier mal: http://www.lenze-digitec.de

die haben uns mal für Siemens Rack PCs 5,25 " USVen eingebaut.
Laufen immer noch  

Gruß
Christian

P.S.: Mußt Du wohl anrufen auf der Homepage findest Du so nichts !


----------



## Rodewijn (7 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

falls jemand noch mal das gleiche Problem hat: Es gibt nur wenige kompakten USVs die sowohl CE als UL Kennzeichen haben. Aber hier ist eine:

http://www.dehner.net/aup-x-350-v4/

MfG,

Rodewijn.


----------

